# How can I export a recording out of an HR22?



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Here's the story: I have a friend who lives in Indianapolis and wants a recording of the 1973 Indy 500. That will broadcast tomorrow on ESPN Classic and he doesn't get that channel....but I do.

I used to have a DVD recorder but used it so rarely, I sold it on eBay.

So...I can record the program on my HR 22s but how do I get the recording to him? If I attach an external hard drive, he won't be able to read it on another DVR. Is there any other way to get a copy off my DVR and get it into a file or disc or something?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Only way is to just play it back on your DVR and capture in real time from the composite or svideo outputs (plus L+R audio) using video capture software in some other device or computer (like that DVR recorder you no longer have).


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Like *makaiguy *said, you have to record the show on another analog capture device such as a DVD recorder, computer video capture card, or _<gasp>_ VCR. If you can import video into your computer, you can transcode the file as you like and send it to your friend.

There is no way, however, to get the file directly off the DVR as it is encrypted to the box. It's got to go analog at some point to transfer.

But I just thought of another way... Just buy a nomad, transfer the recording to a mobile device, mail said device to your friend, and have the friend mail it back when they're finished. It's very cumbersome but it'll work. :lol:


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Can I do that after the fact, after the recording is done?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

If you can play a recording then you can make an analog copy of it from a compatible recording device connected to your DVR.
Best quality is obtained from the component outputs using a HD PVR such as one from Happauge. I use a model 1212 but I see that there are new versions available.
These PVRs simply use a device to convert the HD component video to a digital form that can be transferred via USB cable to a recording program on your PC. 

Will your ESPN Classic race recording be in SD? If so then you won't notice too much loss in quality using a DVD recorder or other SD-quality video recorder which would connect via composite, S-video or RCA jacks. Though if you're going to spend money to buy a PVR program/device then why not just go for the HD version.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I assume you mean "component outputs".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Analog digitizing is probably your only solution to extracting the program.

In addition to the rather expensive gear from Hauppauge, some of the gaming digitizers (for recording output from Xbox and Playstation) may work as well.

In any case, it will cost a pretty good chunk of change and consume considerable time.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

It appears that no matter how I do this, it won't be easy or cheap. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FarNorth said:


> It appears that no matter how I do this, it won't be easy or cheap. Thanks for the tips.


Exactly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ditto


----------

